# Melo 3 mini replacement Glass



## MoeB786 (21/6/16)

Any vendors have stock of the replacement glass for the melo 3 mini or know what glass works on this tank?


----------



## kevkev (21/6/16)

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-melo3-mini-replacement-glass/melo-3-mini-glass/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kevkev (21/6/16)

Wait something is wrong there, does not seem to have a add to cart:

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-melo3-mini-replacement-glass/


----------



## kevkev (21/6/16)

@Mari Please confirm if this is for the Melo 3 Mini? The url has mini, but the description on the website states Melo 3 only.


----------



## MoeB786 (21/6/16)

I cannot ship to pta


----------



## MoeB786 (21/6/16)

@kevkev please order 2 and ill go half on shipping with you when it arrives


----------



## kevkev (21/6/16)

@MoeB786 Sorry man, I am unfortunately not ordering one of these. I do not own this tank.


----------

